# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  bổ trợ cho nikita

## blkaka

như các bạn đã biết hiện nay có nhiều phần mềm xem tivi như TVU,sopcast...mình cũng đã dùng qua,nhưng nếu bạn muốn xem hâu hết các kênh của việt nam và cả những kênh nổi tiếng của nước ngoài với tốc độ và chất luơng miễn chê thì *NIKITA* là một sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo,không chỉ vậy nó còn tích hợp hầu hết các tính năng mà bạn muốn.Quá tuyệt phải không, nào còn chợ gì nữa.. Nikita Online beta 5.3 với giao diện bóng bẩy cùng nhiều tùy chọn xem hữu ích, giúp người sử dụng trải nghiệm tuyệt vời khi xem truyền hình trực tuyến. Không những thế, nay Nikita Online được tích hợp thêm Sopcast sẽ làm bạn hào hứng hơn khi xem được các kênh truyền hình yêu thích như: Starmovies, Cinemax, Starsport, AXN... nhưng nếu các bạn dung internet tốc độ chậm thì dùng NIKITA thật chán. *SPEED GEAR* là phần mềm hỗ trợ cho *NIKITA* phần mềm này dùng để tăng tốc máy tính nhưng nó cũng làm tăng hiệu suât của NIKIA bản beta chỉ để speed gear từ 1.000X đến 10.000X thật bất ngờ phải không nhỉ
bạn hãy down chương trình đó tại *đây* nhé

----------

